# I love Auri in her silly moments!



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Seems like she's finally adjusting to not having little hoglets to take care of now! Now we are spoiling her!










































































She's such a silly girl, and I love her! It's been a hard month, but my girl can finally play like the 4 month old hedgie she is! <3


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Also, Auri did the dramatic hedgie the other night on video and I made a gif out of it...

For those of you who don't know this, google dramatic squirrel... it will all make sense! :lol:


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute pictures! I'm glad she is getting back to just being herself.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She looks really sweet, what a cute face.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's so cute! I'm glad she's recovering so well from losing the babies, and she looks like a total sweetheart...I love the snuggly pictures in the blanket!


----------

